# Buying Multi-Colored Yarn



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Well, I am sure this is a "dumb" question, (I know you will boost my self-esteem by telling me there is no such thing) but I have been purchasing some multi-colored yarn with much dissatisfaction.

I went into my LYS to purchase some sock yarn. I bought some yarn based on the colors and "assumed" it would be self-striping because it is "sock" yarn. Much to my delight, it was NOT self-striping, but just a multi-colored yarn with beautiful colors.

So happy with THAT purchase, I went back to the LYS to buy more of the same type of colored yarn but in a slightly heavier weight for a cowl that I wanted to make...... cast on and after a few rows.... obvious stripes occurred.

This is the "somewhat ditzy" question..... None of the beautifully colored yarns have "self-striping" or "gradual color changes" or "multi-tonal" on the band. How is one to know what it will be when knitted?!


----------



## Angela W (Aug 31, 2011)

there's no way you can tell... it obviously depends on how many stitches you have, and thus how long the row, and how variegated (or not) the stripes will be.


----------



## 3DogMom (May 7, 2013)

Actually I was surprised to find that a self-striping yarn I bought for a lace scarf actually did stripe (Breeze, sold by Joann). I was expecting random multi-colors. Unfortunately something in the fiber content of the yarn gave me an allergic reaction so I had to pitch it for that reason but it was gorgeous and it did stripe. I am still amazed that it knew how to do that? "smart yarn?" Not a dumb question at all!


----------



## LouiseH. (Feb 10, 2011)

I certainly have no answers for your questions...sorry...BUT, I know for a fact that what you have knitted is BEAUTIFUL....just fantastic...love the colors and love the patterns...keep up the wonderful work...


----------



## dachsmom (Aug 23, 2011)

Some of the yarns with the big chunks of color I assume are striping, like the Lindsey. Others I just guess. I usually ask or look it up on the company's website if it matters in the project. Not sure how you can tell on some yarns.


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't have an answer, but would love to know the pattern you used for the shawl.


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

Now this is just my 2 cents.  

I don't think you would really know until you start working with it,
OR you can unravel the skein/ball to get a closer look at the color sequences. 

I have a multicolor one that I am working with right now.
It is in skein form with band.
When I first purchased it, it appeared it would be a reasonable length of color change to be useful.
Unfortunately, the dominant color throughout was red, with just maybe several inches of the other colors.
When I started working with it, the other colors were only in a 1 inch stitch span and the dominant red was over the span of 8-12 inches of worked knitting.

I can still use this yarn, but it has made me change my design as to how it is going to be incorporated with other solid colors I am using.
And to think I bought 12 skeins of this stuff. :roll: 
But, I can still use it---eventually.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for replying so quickly as this was making me mad and I have to do some yarn shopping today. 

REALLY?! There is no super-special way of knowing? I feel better, but worse.

With some yarns I don't think it IS the project or number of stitches in the knitted rows.... the sock yarn I used wouldn't have striped no matter what you knitted... even a baby sock.

I guess from now on I will have to make a "mental note" of the yarns I have used and go from there?! Or ask the poor woman at the LYS "does this one stripe"? 400x until I finally decide on my purchase?! Giggle, giggle.

I honestly thought you were going to give me some "trick" or "lesson" on this. I guess we are in the same boat.... paddling without an oar?!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

cindye6556 said:


> Don't have an answer, but would love to know the pattern you used for the shawl.


Made that one last week for my beautiful friend, Pocahontas... free pattern too!

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169539-1.html


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> Now this is just my 2 cents.
> 
> I don't think you would really know until you start working with it,
> OR you can unravel the skein/ball to get a closer look at the color sequences.
> ...


Well, if YOU can't tell, I guess no one can. Isn't it frustrating? A simple description of "gradual color changes" or "self-striping" or "multi-tonal" on the ball band would at LEAST give us SOMEWHAT of an indication!

This is NOT the look I wanted for my lace cowl, but I am almost done..... I kept knitting thinking it will look better when I have knitted MORE and just kept going! LOL


----------



## RNLinda (Dec 14, 2012)

Amy, you always do such awesome work. I guess you will have to ask the LYS woman because I don't have the answer either, but wanted to let you know the socks are great.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

RNLinda said:


> Amy, you always do such awesome work. I guess you will have to ask the LYS woman because I don't have the answer either, but wanted to let you know the socks are great.


Thank you so much for the compliment... that is my first ever pair of knitted socks and I am mighty proud! 

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-170950-1.html


----------



## bobctwn65 (Jul 27, 2012)

Amy your first pair of socks turned out beautifuly... you go girl...


----------



## Deb-Babbles (Mar 4, 2011)

Hi Amy, 
I just finished my Alexandria Shawl. The yarn was custom dyed to the colors I wanted. Funny thing is that most of the shawl did not stripe. If you take a look at the finished shawl you will see what I mean. I did not do anything to make the colors changes. Yet there are a few rows that just stripped up. No reason they just did. Same hank of yarn, same knitting needles. I for one have no suggestions how to know what yarn works up in one way or the other. I just kind of roll with the yarn and if I am not happy with what is going on, such as strips, I will change the ball at the end of the next row. Or just cut the yarn and start in the middle of a color change. I still end up with some strip but off set a bit. Love you work and always look at what you have posted.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, I am sure this is a "dumb" question, (I know you will boost my self-esteem by telling me there is no such thing) but I have been purchasing some multi-colored yarn with much dissatisfaction.
> 
> I went into my LYS to purchase some sock yarn. I bought some yarn based on the colors and "assumed" it would be self-striping because it is "sock" yarn. Much to my delight, it was NOT self-striping, but just a multi-colored yarn with beautiful colors.
> 
> ...


THANK you for asking this question...I thought it was just me and my limited knowledge ! I asked at my LYS and was assured that you could tell which would stripe and which would just be multi colored...I can't ! I like to knit stripped socks but sometimes am so disappointed that I have a multi color mess to deal with. Actually returned 2 skeins of yarn to LYS because they had assured me it was striping and it wasn't......I have purchased yarn based on the fact that the ban says "self striping"........wish I knew the answer.

Thanks again for asking. Sandy in West GA


----------



## burgher (Feb 9, 2013)

I have the same problem. I will think a yarn will stripe but it doesn't. I want stripes so I get really disappointed when it is just multicolored. I like when they have a picture on the band. If I am ordering it I will check in Ravelry or just put the yarn in google to see what the finished product looks like. I have lots of old Opal yarn and that is aways a surprise when I knit it up. I like my old striped Opal to the new Opal they are making.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a look at the picture on the yarn band. Usually, there's also a knitted sock to go by. Right now, I'm knitting some yarn that is making a wonderful fair isle pattern. I'm thrilled with it. Fair isle with NO effort.


----------



## jinx (Feb 12, 2011)

I was looking for the exact opposite of what you are looking for. I wanted a yarn with a long colorway. I Googled yarn with long colorway and found Bernat Mosaic, Nora, etc. I wonder if you Googled yarn with a short colorway if you would find something. Some of the online stores show swatches made up with the yarn. Would that help?


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

Seems to me that it depends on the length of the color stripes and the mfr could certainly indicate that. Obviously, if it is a yarn that has very long color stripes (like Knitpicks Chroma) it is not going to work on tiny socks and mittens, but produces a gorgeous multicolored felted shopping bag. With hand dyed yarn, I guess, even the dyer doesn't know for sure, but a lot of yarns are not hand dyed, and they could say if the color changes approximately every 2 inches or 2 feet. That would at least give you a clue. I hate it when one sock comes out striped and the other doesn't. Even though unmatched socks are popular, it's not always what you want. When the colors are not repeated in the same order, it's really hard to start both socks at the same color change. I suppose this is what makes us amateurs or pros, and also how many times you want to start something over again.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

Howdi95 said:


> I have a look at the picture on the yarn band. Usually, there's also a knitted sock to go by. Right now, I'm knitting some yarn that is making a wonderful fair isle pattern. I'm thrilled with it. Fair isle with NO effort.


What yarn are you using ? I bought some yarn that showed sock that looked like fair isle but it just a mish mash of different colors.....thanks !


----------



## ponderosa lady (Apr 4, 2011)

This was a great question and also started me thinking about how to make lengthwise stripes instead of crosswise for a petite person like me. Sorry I don't have the photo to show you, but I loved the scarf and donated it to a church project but am ready to make one for myself. It will work with leftovers, but I wanted different textures and shades of the same color family. I chose pinks with 5 different textures and shades. It was quite beautiful. Cast on about 115 stitches(this is guess work because this determines your length, not width as usual. I used a #10 needle (cable). Knit using up a left-over, or divide your ball, using 1/5 of your chosen color, for example, if you want a 5 in wide scarf,knit about an inch of each color. Be as random as you like, but this is easy once you understand the concept. Knit until your desired width. You can add fringe to each end if you like. I tried to change yarns at the end of the row, left about 5 inches, then added additional yarn when finished for a fringe. ponderosa lady


----------



## Laniw1 (Oct 30, 2011)

I do a lot of guessing like everyone else. But I would have expected the top one to stripe because of the large bands of color showing on the hank. The longer the color ways, the more likely you are to get stripes. Usually I'm happy to let the yarn do what it wants. When I really care, I will surf the web to find pictures of items knitted with that yarn or, when I absolutely must, I'll swatch. But there is always the element of surprise when playing with new yarns, isn't there?


----------



## lawrencji (Nov 4, 2011)

LouiseH. said:


> I certainly have no answers for your questions...sorry...BUT, I know for a fact that what you have knitted is BEAUTIFUL....just fantastic...love the colors and love the patterns...keep up the wonderful work...


Amen


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

If there is a picture of a project done with that yarn on the band, you can tell if it is self-striping or patterning.


----------



## Debbystitchknit (Dec 7, 2011)

Don't know if this works all the time for sure, but if you look at the yarns in the pics, the one that stripes has about an inch or more of the same color before it changes, the other one change the colors more quickly and is more interspersed throughout the skein. Don't know if this makes any sense, if you want more details PM me.


----------



## books (Jan 11, 2013)

Amy, Haven't got a solution for you, but a book I found recently may help: The Knitter's Guide to Hand Dyed and Variegated Yarn by Lorna Miser. It explains about unintended designs that develop in knitting and what to do about them. As has some really nice patterns.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly as this was making me mad and I have to do some yarn shopping today.
> 
> REALLY?! There is no super-special way of knowing? I feel better, but worse.
> 
> ...


Yarn shopping? I have been informed by my family, who just moved me, that I'm not allowed to buy any yarn until I use at least 1/2 of my stash. It will take several years.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

Amy, I know nothing about self striping yarn,
but I do know that your knitting is gorgeous and perfect, as usual. I love the pictures of your work that you post.
And just hope that someday I get to your level of knitting.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Amy, I know nothing about self striping yarn,
> but I do know that your knitting is gorgeous and perfect, as usual. I love the pictures of your work that you post.
> And just hope that someday I get to your level of knitting.


Agree.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Amy, I know nothing about self striping yarn,
> but I do know that your knitting is gorgeous and perfect, as usual. I love the pictures of your work that you post.
> And just hope that someday I get to your level of knitting.


Agree.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thanks for the discussion and tips, ladies. Most of all....thank you for making me feel better about these yarns and my lack of knowledge.

I went yarn shopping at my LYS and the owner said pretty much the same as you all have said..... it's an educated guess. Sometimes in the ball or hank, you can "estimate" the length of the color changes... sometimes not. She spent some time with me looking at the different selections and trying her best to "educate" me on the differences.

There ARE a couple of brands of yarn with a photo of what it looks like knitted, but only two of the dozens and dozens of multi-colored yarns we looked at had photos on them and those were obvious striped sock yarn..... those are not too difficult to know what they will look like when knitted.

I think, for me at least, my best bet is to have my Iphone with me when I buy yarn. I can't look up EVERY single yarn on Ravelry and see how it looks knitted, but when I narrow my selection down to one or two that I really like, I can look them up.

Thanks so much!


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

My 2 cents worth - I would think that the more tones and shades a hank has and if it has a short colour-run in the strand, then you will avoid striping.
My favourite multi colour yarn says this on its website: "This yarn has been carefully hand dyed with multiple layers to produce a large array of colours that blend and swirl through the finished hank. The method used results in a hank where no two rows are the same, pooling is all but eliminated and the finished article has the feel of an impressionist painting. As a result, each hank in any given colourway will be unique even though its construction is the same as its brother and sisters."


----------



## ginamarie12345 (Mar 13, 2012)

The bernat baby jacquard has a picture of the finished look....is the only one that I have used recently..


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

Off topic and missing the point of your post completely, but your work (and the yarn) is beautiful, stripes or no stripes!


----------



## judbert (Feb 4, 2013)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks for the discussion and tips, ladies. Most of all....thank you for making me feel better about these yarns and my lack of knowledge.
> 
> I went yarn shopping at my LYS and the owner said pretty much the same as you all have said..... it's an educated guess. Sometimes in the ball or hank, you can "estimate" the length of the color changes... sometimes not. She spent some time with me looking at the different selections and trying her best to "educate" me on the differences.
> 
> ...


Off topic and missing the point of your post completely, but your work (and the yarn) is beautiful, stripes or no stripes! :-D 
--Judy


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi Amy, what sock pattern did you use please? Would like to ake these. Willie


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

that is another reason I like shopping with Deramores on line. I love mixed coloured wools but there are so many types, even a fairisle effect now. With D they will tell you what the finish is and they sell patterns (which I do not purchase) that show the effect you will get what ever the style of garment you knit up. You could go on that site and then choose what you want and then go to your LYS. God Bless


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

Not even the picture on the ball band is an accurate guide- at times these have come up differently. 
Try looking for the yarn if you are really concerned and you may find somewhere (including the companies site) a descroption of slef patterning, self stripping, variagted etc. 
The number of stitches does also impact on how it turns out, but self stripping will always strip (well unless you have a reaally large number of stitches).
Sock yarn simply means the yarn is suitable for socks (and that the 'pattern' whatever it may be- strips, variagted etc- will work with the small diameter and in the round. But not what it will actually turn out like.


----------



## eggplantlady (Apr 10, 2011)

Hilary4 said:


> My 2 cents worth - I would think that the more tones and shades a hank has and if it has a short colour-run in the strand, then you will avoid striping.
> My favourite multi colour yarn says this on its website: "This yarn has been carefully hand dyed with multiple layers to produce a large array of colours that blend and swirl through the finished hank. The method used results in a hank where no two rows are the same, pooling is all but eliminated and the finished article has the feel of an impressionist painting. As a result, each hank in any given colourway will be unique even though its construction is the same as its brother and sisters."


What yarn has this description? This is exactly what I am looking for! And, great topic Amy...this has bothered me for quite a while.


----------



## judi wess (Sep 29, 2011)

One of my fave LYS usually has a swatch or sock knit near the yarn shelf and some of the brands have a photo of the sock on the label.


----------



## Toyknitter (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't know of a way to tell ahead for sure, but recently used a yarn that I thought would stripe and it produced stripes and patterns and was really pretty. Your knitting is fabulous .


----------



## nursejaney (Jul 18, 2011)

I didn't read everything here, but had discussion with my buddy at LYS. Look up Zauberball Crazy -- on Ravelry, to see finished items. It is lovely to work with and has long colorways which are a surprise, as they develop ! I am SOOO enjoying currently working on a Trillion scarf in blue/green !


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Amyknits, those are beautiful self stripping or not so self stripping yarns but what I really like are the results both shawl and socks and also the cowl.


----------



## bonster (Jan 28, 2011)

I suppose it also depends how wide the project is. I look to see how quickly and often the color changes on the yarn skein. It's always a "surprise". I like working with variegated because of this.


----------



## Sherry Ann (Apr 7, 2013)

I have had the same problem.

I now go to Ravelry and put in the yarn I am interested in....this leads me to projects made with that yarn. There are usually hundreds.

I then look at photos of the projects to get some idea how the stripping in the yarn behaves before I purchase anything.

Hope this helps some.


----------



## scottishlass (Jul 12, 2012)

Amy beautiful work---must say if you do not have the answer I guess none of us will You are our Knitopedia :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## komiik (Apr 13, 2011)

I love the shawl, beautiful color!


----------



## Gerslay (Oct 4, 2011)

Sherry Ann said:


> I have had the same problem.
> 
> I now go to Ravelry and put in the yarn I am interested in....this leads me to projects made with that yarn. There are usually hundreds.
> 
> ...


Great suggestion...thanks!


----------



## LindseyR (Dec 9, 2012)

Being a novice knitter, this may be a dumb reply, but what I've done is looked up the yarn on Ravelry and viewed the projects.


----------



## KarenLeigh (Sep 6, 2011)

Love your work! I know this isn't an absolute answer to your question, but I have found that yarns described as "prints" make up as the more scattered color pattern and those described as "stripes" result in the more orderly stripes pattern. Not all labels contain this description though.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

I personally do not care for self striping yarn. I have seen some yarns that actually do say "self striping" I have just tried to find yarn that to me seems like it won't self stripe. So far so good.....but I am a fairly knew knitter compared to many here.


----------



## pamjlee (Mar 11, 2012)

Hilary4 said:


> My 2 cents worth - I would think that the more tones and shades a hank has and if it has a short colour-run in the strand, then you will avoid striping.
> My favourite multi colour yarn says this on its website: "This yarn has been carefully hand dyed with multiple layers to produce a large array of colours that blend and swirl through the finished hank. The method used results in a hank where no two rows are the same, pooling is all but eliminated and the finished article has the feel of an impressionist painting. As a result, each hank in any given colourway will be unique even though its construction is the same as its brother and sisters."


Lovely yarn, nice description but is it going to be self striping or not.....? lol


----------



## Williesied (Nov 7, 2012)

Hi, I tried looking up zauerballcrazy crazy on ravelry and couldn't find any thing. Could you lead me to the right link? Willie


----------



## brynmawr (Oct 24, 2011)

Your first pair? Beautiful. I do suffer from the "one sock syndrome" LOL. Love your work.



AmyKnits said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment... that is my first ever pair of knitted socks and I am mighty proud!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-170950-1.html


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

I feel your frustration Amy. I agree with Angela that it might be a function of the number of stitches cast on plus the color runs of the yarn working together. A good question for one of the yarn manufacturers!


----------



## nursejaney (Jul 18, 2011)

Williesied said:


> Hi, I tried looking up zauerballcrazy crazy on ravelry and couldn't find any thing. Could you lead me to the right link? Willie


Maybe I miss-spelled.

http://www.ravelry.com/yarns/search#sort=best&query=zauberball


----------



## Karen L (Feb 3, 2012)

Some yarns vary from skein to skein even if they are the same band, die lot, etc. My daughter picked out some for a scarf. The colors worked out very pretty with the first skein. When I went to the second skein, it did a bog blotch of one color. I finally cut the yarn and started again at a different place in the skein to get different colors. I don't think my daughter noticed but I sure did! She asked for a pair of mittens afterwards. Now that I think about it, I have accomplished a lot since Christmas knitting wise. Guess that enforced time at home partly because of the weather and partly because of a sick husband really did help me get knitting done.


----------



## Siouxiq (Aug 26, 2011)

Hand dyed yarn can be produced in many different ways. It can be painted, which should produce a mottled effect much like your scarf. It can be dyed in sections, which should produce stripes. It can be syed in a combination of the two, or many other ways.....3 colors, rainbow, analagous, complimentary, etc.

How any multicolored yarn knits up depends on how many stitches are on the needles. If it is a self striping yarn and you knit a triangle starting with the most stitches and decreasing, the stripes will get wider. If you knit a sweater and decrease for the armholes, the top of the sweater will not match the bottom because of the change in the number of stitches.

It's really hard to determine what a project is going to look like with multi colored yarn.


----------



## Lynda from Watford (Nov 15, 2011)

I am no help whatsoever with your question, AmyKnits, but I just want to include my admiration for everything you make and that shawl is absolutely perfect. I agree that it would be nice to know how it will turn out but in your case we all know it will turn out to be beautiful!!! 

luv Lynda x


----------



## Shimal (Apr 21, 2013)

Some will say on the band, obviously. However, you also need to look at your project. A "self striping" yarn, made into a round shawl will lose the stripes when the shawl gets big enough. Also, look at the color lengths. If there are long repeats of color, then it will definitely stripe, especially on small projects. Short repeats will give you patterning or small areas of color. If you're making a cowl, you can pool the yarn so you get vertical chunks of each color - cast on enough stitches for one or two complete uses of the color pattern and then knit in the round so the colors stack on top of each other.


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

I sure don't have any answers to your question, but know your frustration.

I really love the way the colors worked out in your shawl. Its just stunning and as always exquisite work! I love your socks too and was amazed to read this is your first pair. I will keep you in mind when I try socks again. My first effort, over a year ago, didn't get beyond "juggling" the small size set of needles and fine yarn. My tired old hands just would not cooperate.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

AmyKnits said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly as this was making me mad and I have to do some yarn shopping today.
> 
> REALLY?! There is no super-special way of knowing? I feel better, but worse.
> 
> ...


Knitting a square would not necessarily answer your question, but it would give you an idea of what the yarn will look like knitted. Often you cannot tell that from what it looks like in the skein.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Cheryl Schaefer told me it's almost impossible for hand-dyed yarns to be self-striping. Getting the exact lengths of each color to be the same requires machines, probably computer-controlled at that. So your hand-painteds will probably not be self-striping.

Among commercial yarns, it's kind of a guess, unless the label tells you. I just try to follow a strand for a while and see how often it changes color--the shorter the colorwave, the less likely it is to stripe.


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

I got Paton's Kroy sock yarn in a mix of green, blue, & grey. It was supposed to stripe itself & I looked at the ball fairly dubiously... seriously, how will *that* stripe itself? I tried a few rows & lo & behold - it did stripe! 
I got Knit Pick's Shadow tonal lace weight yarn in pearlescent. When I got the yarn, it was very beautiful & very, very subtle in its color variations... you can barely tell there are different colors in it at all. I started knitting my garter out of it & before long... it started striping itself! I hadn't planned on doing that, but it's pretty & it's kind of funky, so I'm keeping it like that. No other bride will be getting married with a garter that's a mix of off-white & very light, almost grey-ish tan, stripes.  
I think it's just one of those things where you don't know what's going to happen ahead of time & then you have to decide whether you like it or not. Some of my most interesting pieces, whether in painting, sewing, or knitting, seem to occur almost by accident.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

Here's a trick if you have some self-striping yarn and don't like the stripes:

Save it for a smaller project, using two strands of the stuff held together. Just make sure that the colors DON'T line up when you hold the strands together to start. The result is usually a marbled effect or more like an ombre yarn.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

lakesideladyknits said:


> Here's a trick if you have some self-striping yarn and don't like the stripes:
> 
> Save it for a smaller project, using two strands of the stuff held together. Just make sure that the colors DON'T line up when you hold the strands together to start. The result is usually a marbled effect or more like an ombre yarn.


That is a great tip!

Thanks for the comment about "hand-dyed" yarns not producing stripes... that helps too.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

See if the shop has a sample swatch of the yarn, even in a different color way, or a garment made from the yarn. I often copy the names of yarn I'm considering & check online to see if I can find a sample, though that means another trip downtown.


----------



## meadow123 (Mar 6, 2012)

How very frustrating,I love the shawl and the colour.are you able to tell me where i can get the pattern.kind regards


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

Good question- it would be nice if they would indicate on the label or at least show a picture of the yarn knitted up.


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

meadow123 said:


> How very frustrating,I love the shawl and the colour.are you able to tell me where i can get the pattern.kind regards


http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-169539-1.html

Thanks for the compliment.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> That is a great tip!
> 
> Thanks for the comment about "hand-dyed" yarns not producing stripes... that helps too.


Anytime-- I saw that in a booklet from Red Heart using their Heart and Soles. They had a vest pattern where you held two completely different-colored strands of their self-striping together. Interesting effect--gave me the idea to try with two strands of the same color when I didn't like the width of the stripes.


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

I have been trying to figure this one out for a while. I think there are a number of factors involved. The more obvious ones are the lengths of solid color visible in the skein before a change occurs, and the application of yarn to project. Sure the # of stitches that are cast on is important, but then the whole thing can change on you, and not in a nice way necessarily, if the project involves short row decreases. Also, a triangular shaped scarf or shawl has inherent changes in the length of its rows and will bear down hard on how the colors fall. Color will be more concentrated (pooled) at the narrower end, and stripier at the wide ends. I think the weight of the yarn also plays a significant role, as it usually dictates needle size and gauge. What seems like a longer color repeat on a heavy yarn will be consumed faster by the thicker needles. An independent hand dyer had displayed a lovely yarn that was sampled in in pair of infant leggings. The colors ran around the legs in perfect stripes reminiscent of a pack of life savers. She was so kind to explain to me that I would not get that same adorable and even striping if I made something else with the yarn, i.e., she had dyed it specifically for that effect on that item, in that size. I have a crocheter friend who will only buy yarn with very short color repeats and loves the effect of a stippled yarn b/c that is what compliments her work.
I love the way the color falls on Amy's shawl. The socks are a knock out! Maybe you didn't know what you were going to get, but instinctively you got it right, Amy. These are beautiful. Did you mention the yarn you chose for the shawl? I love it. 
(I didn't mean to run on like this, sorry.)


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

linzers said:


> I have been trying to figure this one out for a while. I think there are a number of factors involved. The more obvious ones are the lengths of solid color visible in the skein before a change occurs, and the application of yarn to project. Sure the # of stitches that are cast on is important, but then the whole thing can change on you, and not in a nice way necessarily, if the project involves short row decreases. Also, a triangular shaped scarf or shawl has inherent changes in the length of its rows and will bear down hard on how the colors fall. Color will be more concentrated (pooled) at the narrower end, and stripier at the wide ends. I think the weight of the yarn also plays a significant role, as it usually dictates needle size and gauge. What seems like a longer color repeat on a heavy yarn will be consumed faster by the thicker needles. An independent hand dyer had displayed a lovely yarn that was sampled in in pair of infant leggings. The colors ran around the legs in perfect stripes reminiscent of a pack of life savers. She was so kind to explain to me that I would not get that same adorable and even striping if I made something else with the yarn, i.e., she had dyed it specifically for that effect on that item, in that size. I have a crocheter friend who will only buy yarn with very short color repeats and loves the effect of a stippled yarn b/c that is what compliments her work.
> I love the way the color falls on Amy's shawl. The socks are a knock out! Maybe you didn't know what you were going to get, but instinctively you got it right, Amy. These are beautiful. Did you mention the yarn you chose for the shawl? I love it.
> (I didn't mean to run on like this, sorry.)


You didn't run on... I appreciate all the information I can get and have been reading every post.

The yarn I used for the shawl is Plymouth yarn Happy Feet. I love it and have already bought more. I just found out they make the Happy Feet in DK and can't wait to try THAT too!!


----------



## patm (Apr 20, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Thank you so much for the compliment... that is my first ever pair of knitted socks and I am mighty proud!
> 
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-170950-1.html


Yes!!! A pair of socks! Lol
As far as the striping goes, the only indicator I have found is the picture of an item that has been made, if it is provided, on the label.
All your items look lovely!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> You didn't run on... I appreciate all the information I can get and have been reading every post.
> 
> The yarn I used for the shawl is Plymouth yarn Happy Feet. I love it and have already bought more. I just found out they make the Happy Feet in DK and can't wait to try THAT too!!


Hi Amy, I was just about to post that I just found the picture you posted of this gorgeous shawl a few days ago. I must have missed it. I am about to search and see who sells Happy Feet...my Happy Needles are itching....What a great match of yarn to project! Thanks for your generous sharing of info. (I was looking at your pictures, wondering where the snow went.)

Found it..discountable at Webs.


----------



## Romar (Jun 9, 2011)

The sales staff in your LYS should be able to tell you before purchasing


----------



## Scoot915 (Mar 25, 2011)

Sherry Ann said:


> I have had the same problem.
> 
> I now go to Ravelry and put in the yarn I am interested in....this leads me to projects made with that yarn. There are usually hundreds.
> 
> ...


I do this a lot also. At least I can get some idea of how the yarn will knit up.
Thanks for the great question Amy! Your work is beautiful.


----------



## KayRedHat (Dec 11, 2012)

I never know how yarn will stripe! I haven't started a pattern, came out in "clumps", tore it apart and started a different size, and it striped! How do you know?!!


----------



## Patricia Cecilia (Apr 25, 2012)

eggplantlady said:


> What yarn has this description? This is exactly what I am looking for! And, great topic Amy...this has bothered me for quite a while.


eggplantlady--I searched the first line and found John Q Impressionista:
http://www.knitting.co.nz/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=415&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=31

(but it's wool <boo-hoo> I'm allergic)


----------



## beadness (Apr 14, 2011)

Amy you knit beautifully. I've had the same issues with yarn and have found that most of the kettle-dyed yarns are closer to what you are seeking. They end up being variegated, not striped. You might like the yarns from http://cephalopodyarns.com/. They dye gorgeous colorways and not only use sock/fingering yarns, but also the other heavier yarns as well. I have some that are so pretty in the skein I've resisted knitting with them.


----------



## KiltieLass (May 1, 2011)

This is a GREAT topic! I have always wondered the same. I wish there were better definiations on the wrappers from yarn manufactures. If they could provide a picture of the yarn knit up (like a sock, for example, if it is sock yarn.)


----------



## JTM (Nov 18, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, I am sure this is a "dumb" question, (I know you will boost my self-esteem by telling me there is no such thing) but I have been purchasing some multi-colored yarn with much dissatisfaction.
> 
> I went into my LYS to purchase some sock yarn. I bought some yarn based on the colors and "assumed" it would be self-striping because it is "sock" yarn. Much to my delight, it was NOT self-striping, but just a multi-colored yarn with beautiful colors.
> 
> ...


I don't "know" the answer...but my guess would be that because you knitted a shawl with the sock yarn...that which would have been stripes spread out and just gave you the "tonal" effect. The heavier weight yarn was expected to be a larger article and designed to become stripes when knitted up.....Maybe???
I do think it has something to do with the number of stitches per round/row that will give that effect.
Jane


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

I must just be a happy idiot sometimes! (SOMETIMES, she says!) I just like the pretty colors and usually just "ooh" and "ahh" over the magic that happens under my fingers. I will admit that I've frogged a couple of things because I didn't like the way the colors were pooling. One was a triangular shawl that I started that had wide bands of color at the beginning and the bands got narrower and narrower. I decided that the wide bands would look like arrows pointing to my big butt and no one needs to have the way to my big butt pointed out!


----------



## cindye6556 (Apr 6, 2011)

AuntKnitty said:


> I must just be a happy idiot sometimes! (SOMETIMES, she says!) I just like the pretty colors and usually just "ooh" and "ahh" over the magic that happens under my fingers. I will admit that I've frogged a couple of things because I didn't like the way the colors were pooling. One was a triangular shawl that I started that had wide bands of color at the beginning and the bands got narrower and narrower. I decided that the wide bands would look like arrows pointing to my big butt and no one needs to have the way to my big butt pointed out!


LOL...I know the feeling. I hate that sometimes I get partway through a project using yarn such as this, and thing this just isn't going to cut it for me. I either then try to think of someone it will work for, or horrors of horrors frog the entire thing, and say well maybe one day the right project will jump up and slap me in the face! In the mean time it just goes into the stash until inspiration hits!


----------



## caloughner (Oct 3, 2011)

I agree there is no way to tell unless it specifically states that the yarn is self striping. Sometimes varigated yarn will do what is called "pooling. This is where you get big areas of one color yarn. If you don't want this it is suggested that you use two balls of the same yarn and alternate balls for each row. That way the same color should not pool.


----------



## Colonial Cat (Mar 4, 2013)

I find that it has to with the yarn colors spacing and the number of stitch's I am using and one never knows what that spacing is till one is working the yarn up


----------



## beanscene (Jun 9, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, I am sure this is a "dumb" question, (I know you will boost my self-esteem by telling me there is no such thing) but I have been purchasing some multi-colored yarn with much dissatisfaction.
> 
> I went into my LYS to purchase some sock yarn. I bought some yarn based on the colors and "assumed" it would be self-striping because it is "sock" yarn. Much to my delight, it was NOT self-striping, but just a multi-colored yarn with beautiful colors.
> 
> ...


I love the idea of the multi coloureds but hate not knowing how they are going to knit up. Some online yarn stores actually show 'knitted pieces' on the colour charts for these which is a great help and the only way I can choose.


----------



## scotjud (Feb 19, 2013)

It does depend on what you are knitting with it. For instance, the ones that say they are self striping with long repeats will give you wide stripes on a scarf, but narrower ones on a shawl - and narrower the wider the shawl gets. But the multi-colored yarns are, as you said, unpredictable. I wish they would at least show more items knit with the yarns. My local yarn shop often displays garments knit with specific yarns, but they are expensive. A very few of the online yarn sites show SOME knitted samples. It can be very frustrating - but also very fascinating to watch what comes off your needles.


----------



## stephaniec (Jul 26, 2012)

Hi there, in the UK some of,our ball bands have a small section of the ball band with the pattern which will come out when knitted. This gives a vague idea of how it will knit up (sometimes very vague)! Steph. :roll:


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

cant say I have seen any


----------



## Aunt Nay (Nov 25, 2011)

Amyknits, I am a big fan of your work. I've often wondered the same thing. I am amazed by the very idea of self patterning yarns. I love the movement of variegated colors and wish there was an easy way to tell if they will stripe, or dot, or be blobs. 

Your socks are wonderful! Thanks for sharing the inspiration.


----------



## dad's funnyface (Sep 1, 2012)

Beware of yarn with short color runs. In my experience, you'll end up with a mess of color. I bought some expensive hand painted yarn for a scarf and the color runs were so short that it looked ikky no matter what I did. I tried knitting a few different stitches. No good. I started at various places in the yarn. Then I tried crocheting and finally came up with a drop stitch design that worked beautifully. If you want stripes look for long color runs.


----------



## nursejaney (Jul 18, 2011)

Just a comment -- i am currently working on a scarf with Crystal Palace Yarns -- Mini Mochi. It is single ply 80% Merino, 20% Nylon, for use on small needles. Comes already in an easy pull cake, and is only $10 for 195 yards/50 grams. It has nice long, self striping colorways, and is machine washable.


----------



## AuntKnitty (Apr 10, 2011)

nursejaney said:


> Just a comment -- i am currently working on a scarf with Crystal Palace Yarns -- Mini Mochi. It is single ply 80% Merino, 20% Nylon, for use on small needles. Comes already in an easy pull cake, and is only $10 for 195 yards/50 grams. It has nice long, self striping colorways, and is machine washable.


I do so heart the Mini Mochi. I've knit several pairs of socks and still have a few balls left.


----------



## jberg (Mar 23, 2011)

Hi, there. AmyKnits, I love your shawl! Honestly: how hard was it to do? I have downloaded the pattern and am tossing it around with the Paton's Easy Lace Triangle (which I am not finding easy!) Also, do you think the striping thing has anything to do with whether the item is knit in the round or not? Just a thought. Keep inspiring us! Happy Needling. jberg


----------



## kmckinstry77 (Jan 18, 2013)

AuntKnitty said:


> I must just be a happy idiot sometimes! (SOMETIMES, she says!) I just like the pretty colors and usually just "ooh" and "ahh" over the magic that happens under my fingers. I will admit that I've frogged a couple of things because I didn't like the way the colors were pooling. One was a triangular shawl that I started that had wide bands of color at the beginning and the bands got narrower and narrower. I decided that the wide bands would look like arrows pointing to my big butt and no one needs to have the way to my big butt pointed out!


 You've got more sense than most people, then. I've noticed people of all shapes & sizes wearing colors/color combinations/styles, etc. which emphasize the wrong things. This is one of the reasons why I scratch my head when I see short & wide people wearing capri pants (which make *everyone*, no matter their real size, look shorter & wider - sorry if I just bashed your favorite outfit, but it's true) in huge, bright prints... 
I've had to rip apart & restart dresses I've sewn because they have issues like being a little *too* low-cut, etc.


----------



## KBEDRN (May 25, 2011)

Some yarn bands do say self striping. Knit Picks Felicity for example.

Now my real question. what pattern did you use for the socks? I have been looking for one like this.


----------



## AmyClaire (Jun 3, 2011)

There was a good article in Knitty about how to find the "sweet spot" in color repeats for different yarns.

http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall09/PATTsweetspot.php

There's also a Ravelry group devoted to intentional pooling.

http://www.ravelry.com/groups/pooled-knits

I hope this isn't a repeat ... at the moment I can't look through all seven pages this topic has generated!

FWIW I am always disappointed with how multicolored yarns knit up. They're always prettier in the skein!


----------



## linzers (May 17, 2012)

AmyClaire said:


> There was a good article in Knitty about how to find the "sweet spot" in color repeats for different yarns.
> 
> http://knitty.com/ISSUEfall09/PATTsweetspot.php
> 
> ...


Thank you for these references. I agree, Sweetspot is very interesting!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

If you're dumb, I'm dumber :~). Short of contacting the manufacturer, I don't know how anyone could tell for certain which of these beautiful yarns do what, and that would be rather annoying given that many of us use these yarns a lot. Perhaps what we need is a list of the companies that don't do a good job of labeling so we can all lobby them to do a better job. Imagine all the emails/phone calls they would get if even half of us sent them!


----------



## knittingneedles (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know if anyone has answered the question yet. too lazy to read 7 pages.. but if you look at the skein.. if there are long stand of one particular color that will become a pool of color.. usually stripes...


If you see short strands of colors that will be more of a variegated look... but if you are making a small object (i.e. socks) you might get stripes out of the colors depending on how long the strand of color is...

I made a sweater and one side had a pool of a particular shade of the green.. I had to rip it out because it was just too much of the same shade and didn't match the other side.. but then I worked it out in the back of the sweater and spread out more so that it blended better.


----------



## Suzie1 (May 11, 2011)

I have found that using two skeins at once to be helpful in striping and prevent pooling of color. I do two rows of one skein, then two rows of the second skein.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

This is something I have not figured out either! I don't usually want self striping yarn. I like the randomness of variegated yarn.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

Perhaps you could make a small "swatch" to get some idea of how it would turn out? 

That's probably what I would do.


----------



## Quincy's Mom (Sep 3, 2011)

Lovely work as always! 

Try your cowl with Lion Brand "Amazing." It will beautifully stripe, and there are alot of colorways to choose from. It is also super warm. The only drawback is it doesn't frog well. I guess just think positively!


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Amy, you have asked such an interesting question and, like the other KPers, I don't know the answer either but it has made me think. I regularly knit socks with sock yarn and favour the German brands Opal and Regia. I never know when I set out what pattern the yarn will produce; thus knitting the first sock is always an exciting experience, at least for the first few inches. I can honestly say I have been surprised but never disappointed. However, not one pair has come out striped. I agree with the other comments that a description on the ball band would be very helpful but the final look will always depend to some extent on how many stitches are being knitted. I used two skeins of sock yarn with a predominating red to knit a child's blanket on my knitting machine. It knitted perfectly and the resulting blend of colours was fine (the child and parents loved it!)


----------



## Gurney (Feb 17, 2012)

Amy, you have asked such an interesting question and, like the other KPers, I don't know the answer either but it has made me think. I regularly knit socks with sock yarn and favour the German brands Opal and Regia. I never know when I set out what pattern the yarn will produce; thus knitting the first sock is always an exciting experience, at least for the first few inches. I can honestly say I have been surprised but never disappointed. However, not one pair has come out striped. I agree with the other comments that a description on the ball band would be very helpful but the final look will always depend to some extent on how many stitches are being knitted. I used two skeins of sock yarn with a predominating red to knit a child's blanket on my knitting machine. It knitted perfectly and the resulting blend of colours was fine (the child and parents loved it!)


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Amy, with me living in Australia - I have also wondered the same thing, and have had similar experience to you - it IS very frustrating.


----------



## houlahan (Mar 3, 2013)

Yes, I know what you mean. I bought some gorgeous yarn, on a visit to Barcelona. I live in the UK. I expected something like your shawl. I made a moebious and was so disappointed to find I had stripes. Lovely colours, but not what I had envisaged. Not a daft question. Glad you asked it.


----------



## 49120 (Dec 3, 2011)

I had the same problem and ended up with a striped sweater I don't really like! None of the stripes match on the seams which upset me.
I now look in the pattern books/ illustrations relating to the specific yarns and ask a sales person whenever possible. Bearing in mind that a children's pattern will show broader striping than an adults. Sleeves will have a broader stripe than the body in a sweater.
As a person who does dressmaking striping yarn really offended me as, in the garment seams, stripes don't match!!!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

Angela W said:


> there's no way you can tell... it obviously depends on how many stitches you have, and thus how long the row, and how variegated (or not) the stripes will be.


 :thumbup: I agree...it depends on the length of the changes in color, the gauge of your stitches and width of the item. I still think ALL of your items are absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

K8 said:


> I had the same problem and ended up with a striped sweater I don't really like! None of the stripes match on the seams which upset me.
> I now look in the pattern books/ illustrations relating to the specific yarns and ask a sales person whenever possible. Bearing in mind that a children's pattern will show broader striping than an adults. Sleeves will have a broader stripe than the body in a sweater.
> As a person who does dressmaking striping yarn really offended me as, in the garment seams, stripes don't match!!!


There are books and online classes to determine how to make the stripes even and to match up on the seams. They seem very involved and of no interest to me as I like the surprise of how everything will turn out but may be of interest to those of you who feel the opposite as I do. None of us are wrong by the way. :wink:


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

cherylthompson said:


> :thumbup: I agree...it depends on the length of the changes in color, the gauge of your stitches and width of the item. I still think ALL of your items are absolutely gorgeous!


I forgot to mention, I also feel that some yarns have a longer gradient period leading to less striping and more ease into the next color.


----------



## Grammy1124 (Sep 30, 2011)

This problem is more striking with yarns/colors that are hand-dyed. I suggest you go to Ravelry.com and do a search for the name of the yarn under the "yarns" category. The search results should show yarns of that name by manufacturer/brand. Click on "projects" and all the projects made with that yarn will pop up. You should be able to get a good idea of how that yarn will appear using various patterns/stitches.

A yarn manufacturer should state on sock yarn labels whether or not the yarn is self striping and it should show a photo of it knitted up in stockinette. If it doesn't you can always email the mfr and ask. Or, go to their website and search for suggested patterns using that yarn. Yarn stores online often have patterns used with the yarns they sell and one that often does that is yarnmarket.com.


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

Alpaca Farmer said:


> Amy, I know nothing about self striping yarn,
> but I do know that your knitting is gorgeous and perfect, as usual. I love the pictures of your work that you post.
> And just hope that someday I get to your level of knitting.


Amy, I second that, your work is always lovely :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Hi!
I've been caught, too, by the length (or Not) of the color changes in several yarns recently. Ten skeins of one and many more of one from an auction. All will be used in some way, but I did learn a lesson: Check yarn and its color changes more closely.

From my little corner of the world, I'm not finding much in the way of self-striping. I will always like the Fair Isle type of sock yarn, too. Are there any specific easily available yarns that have the very long color changes? 

Thanks! pj stitches!


----------



## cherylthompson (Feb 18, 2013)

pjstitches said:


> Hi!
> I've been caught, too, by the length (or Not) of the color changes in several yarns recently. Ten skeins of one and many more of one from an auction. All will be used in some way, but I did learn a lesson: Check yarn and its color changes more closely.
> 
> From my little corner of the world, I'm not finding much in the way of self-striping. I will always like the Fair Isle type of sock yarn, too. Are there any specific easily available yarns that have the very long color changes?
> ...


I love the self striping yarns that you can get on line from Expression Fiber Arts....length of striping is very reliable from skein to skein, very quick shipping, discounts....

http://www.expressionfiberarts.com/


----------



## Grammy1124 (Sep 30, 2011)

If you are looking for long color changes which do not readily stripe or self-stripe, but instead give you larger sections of color, then a yarn such as Knit Picks Chroma is a good choice. I like to use that one to crochet the Queen Anne's Lace Scarf (do a search on ravelry.com) as the colors change less often and you get one or two flowers between color changes. Essentially, when you are looking at yarn skeins or balls, you can easily see when they have a wider color change in the variegation. The ball will show a number of strands of a color between changes. In a traditional variegated skein, there will be only 3 to 5 inches between color changes so that will likely either give a zig zaggy type of pattern or pooling of color or in the case of self-striping, a faux Fair Isle appearance.


----------



## AudreyD (Jan 19, 2011)

I like your work. Turned out nice. If you do not want striping, you are to knit with 2 different balls or skeins of yarn and change to the other ball when you get to the end of the row. Never tried it but I read that somewhere. I know how frustrating it is when it doesn't turn out like you want it to but you could try this on a sample to see how it works.


----------



## lakesideladyknits (Jan 13, 2012)

pjstitches said:


> Hi!
> I've been caught, too, by the length (or Not) of the color changes in several yarns recently. Ten skeins of one and many more of one from an auction. All will be used in some way, but I did learn a lesson: Check yarn and its color changes more closely.
> 
> From my little corner of the world, I'm not finding much in the way of self-striping. I will always like the Fair Isle type of sock yarn, too. Are there any specific easily available yarns that have the very long color changes?
> ...


There's someone in VA, Wolle's Yarn Creations, who does a gorgeous "Color Changing Cotton." 480 yards of a light sport-weight, starts at one end in the lightest value of the color, slowly works to the darkest shade at the other end. Beautiful. Wolle'syarncreations.etsy.com.


----------



## Grammy1124 (Sep 30, 2011)

You can also double strand the shorter color variegated yarns if you make a point of placing the colors side by side so they are not matching. I like to use them that way to make baskets. Somehow the color changes are more visually pleasing. It helps to do this by winding one ball from the outside and one from the inside so the colors go in opposite directions and are more difficult to end up matching in the same places as you knit or crochet. The effect is prettier, I think, in HDC crochet, but if you use wool yarn that can be felted, you can get a cool effect as well. This is for those who have the yarn and don't want to use it for garments because of the way the colors appear. 

You can also alternate two skeins of the same colorway every couple rows as another poster suggested, which will moderate the pooling a bit. Another thing you can do with it is to use it in a striping with a solid color yarn for a 1x1 ribbed scarf called the Noro Striped Scarf. This is fun to do because the variegation alternating every two rows with the solid makes an interesting effect and you never have to cut the yarn as you just carry it up the side. It was created to use up leftover Noro yarn but can be done with any variegated yarn along with a solid or two solids as well.


----------



## TXann (Aug 13, 2011)

Amy,

The socks, cowl and hat were knitted in the round and are smaller in diameter where as the shawl was knitted flat and is a larger size.......could this possible have been the reason the shawl did not stripe????

Just guessing


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

The LYS should be able to tell you. Some manufacturer web sites tell you others don't. A Ravelry yarn search helps more than any other source except for yarn shop assistance. 
Ther are a lot of things labels should include but usually don't. I think that self-striping is newer than other multi colors and seem to remember that retailers used to mention it as a feature of a line of yarns.


----------



## pjstitches (Jan 26, 2011)

Thanks to those who replied to my query. You guys are great!
Amy: I am always interested in what you are up to. The border of the Sewanee shawl is an interesting start to something I've been looking for. An open, lightweight stitch pattern. Thx! pj 


pjstitches said:


> Hi!
> I've been caught, too, by the length (or Not) of the color changes in several yarns recently. Ten skeins of one and many more of one from an auction. All will be used in some way, but I did learn a lesson: Check yarn and its color changes more closely.
> 
> From my little corner of the world, I'm not finding much in the way of self-striping. I will always like the Fair Isle type of sock yarn, too. Are there any specific easily available yarns that have the very long color changes?
> ...


----------



## gmcmullen (Dec 29, 2011)

Amy, if your yarn store has internet, you can ask the sales personnel to look up the yarn and see samples of projects made from the yarn, or check Ravelry.com to see what others have made with it. I'm surprised there are no sample swatches next to the yarns at your LYS. That is often a selling point for me when I see what it looks like off the needles. Nonetheless, all of your work is always incredible.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Amyknits, i was told that if the colors had a lot of short color shots mixed /longer ones that it would knit up in a fairisle type of pattern, if they a all long probably stripes. Hope this helps.

Betty


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Amyknits, i was told that if the colors had a lot of short color shots mixed /longer ones that it would knit up in a fairisle type of pattern, if they a all long probably stripes. Hope this helps.

Betty


----------



## kittenosmall (Dec 31, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, I am sure this is a "dumb" question, (I know you will boost my self-esteem by telling me there is no such thing) but I have been purchasing some multi-colored yarn with much dissatisfaction.
> 
> I went into my LYS to purchase some sock yarn. I bought some yarn based on the colors and "assumed" it would be self-striping because it is "sock" yarn. Much to my delight, it was NOT self-striping, but just a multi-colored yarn with beautiful colors.
> 
> ...


Hi, whatever you bought and knitted it is all so very pretty. your friend, janet


----------



## conig (Jun 15, 2011)

I've been doing a search just about this issue with no results. We need a standard for labeling...suppliers are you listening? 

At this point finding photos of items made with a particular yarn is as close to an answer there is. 

Another pet peeve of mine is finding a pattern I really like but can't afford the yarn. An example, a quilt patterned scarf, which uses 9 colors of Rowan Kidsilk Haze. Cost: $96 & up plus shipping depending where you purchase the yarn. By substituting I got the cost down to $24, but it won't have the same texture or feel to it.


----------



## AuntVay (Jun 26, 2011)

Eureka! I found it! This is a video from Mikey at Crochet Crew that I saw several years ago. Actually it is from 2011. It is all about the types of variegated yarn, and the results from a yarn that changes colors quickly vs gradually. It is about crochet, but his example of the two hats is excellent. I was given variegated sock yarn for Christmas, and because of this lesson, was very careful to wind each skein the same way, to avoid winding one "forwards" and one "backwards." My socks come out goofy enough without coloration errors compounding the problems.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

AmyKnits said:


> Well, I am sure this is a "dumb" question, (I know you will boost my self-esteem by telling me there is no such thing) but I have been purchasing some multi-colored yarn with much dissatisfaction.
> 
> I went into my LYS to purchase some sock yarn. I bought some yarn based on the colors and "assumed" it would be self-striping because it is "sock" yarn. Much to my delight, it was NOT self-striping, but just a multi-colored yarn with beautiful colors.
> 
> ...


Hi Amy,
Your work is beautiful as usual and I intend to download the shawl pattern and try my hand at knitting my first shawl.
My question is off the topic and may be the dumb question but do you rewind the yarn you use when it comes in skeins as pictured?


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

LucyinCanada, Thank you for the compliment. The two yarns shown in the first photo came in hanks. I wound them into cakes with my winder before using. 

The yarn I used for the socks was in a skein when I purchased it so I pulled out the end from the middle of the skein and used it that way.


----------



## Howdi95 (Apr 17, 2011)

JusNeedles said:


> What yarn are you using ? I bought some yarn that showed sock that looked like fair isle but it just a mish mash of different colors.....thanks !


The yarn is called "Opal Flower Power" and is by a small German firm called Tutto Wolfgang Zwerger GmbH. They have an internet address altho' I've not looked at it. www.sockenwolle.de. It looks like real fair isle and I'm so thrilled with it.


----------



## tmlester (Apr 8, 2011)

Just something I've noticed....I've bought many multicolored yarns, just because I love them so much/not to mention that I have such a hard time deciding on just one color!! If you look at the picture you posted, you'll notice that the colors in the striping yarn are in sort of wide patches, that usually means it will stripe. The ones that have very short color changes and look almost variegated, are the ones that have all over color changes. Just an obsevation, hope it helps! Happy knitting, and your shawl is simply beautiful, by the way O


AmyKnits said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly as this was making me mad and I have to do some yarn shopping today.
> 
> REALLY?! There is no super-special way of knowing? I feel better, but worse.
> 
> ...


 :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I think the recommended yarn comes from the organization that provided it for the pattern. Sometimes the designer works for that yarn company and is paid by them, so it's only fair that the yarn co. gets the recommendation. I think we all substitute less expensive yarn at times.



conig said:


> I've been doing a search just about this issue with no results. We need a standard for labeling...suppliers are you listening?
> 
> At this point finding photos of items made with a particular yarn is as close to an answer there is.
> 
> Another pet peeve of mine is finding a pattern I really like but can't afford the yarn. An example, a quilt patterned scarf, which uses 9 colors of Rowan Kidsilk Haze. Cost: $96 & up plus shipping depending where you purchase the yarn. By substituting I got the cost down to $24, but it won't have the same texture or feel to it.


----------



## dialfred (Nov 21, 2011)

Elann.com has their own version of kid silk haze, as well as other good substitutes.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Over 33 years of knitting and a little more than a year of crocheting, I can remember not substituting yarns on no more than five occasions. There's always a competitive product available that will do the job, usually for less $$.


----------



## Leonore (Feb 9, 2013)

Oh boy, I'm jumping in here with real knitters, please don't be insulted by my newbie input! I don't know the real answer to the question, but for me, the less expensive yarns (red heart, etc) that say "varigated" or "chambre" do not self stripe. If you pull out a few feet of the yarn and it is one color for a few feet, then change in color for a few more feet, that yarn should cause stripes when worked up. The varigated yarn that produces something like the beautiful pink sock yarn shawl above usually has only a few inches of a color and it fades into another color like a rainbow. Don't know if that made sense, and I know it doesn't help unless you can pull out the yarn.

BTW, I'm kind of a lurker--I read the posts for information and inspiration. I mostly crochet, lately it's been about a dozen infinity scarves, but I did knit a baby hat and bootie set for a gift recently.


----------



## bcdado (May 27, 2013)

Ditto that! Your work is so awesome - can only hope to be one one-hundredth as good as you are when I grow up (I just turned 70!).


----------



## knitwitgalaxy (Jul 27, 2012)

bcdado said:


> Ditto that! Your work is so awesome - can only hope to be one one-hundredth as good as you are when I grow up (I just turned 70!).


Loved your reply, I had lunch with 3 x 80 year olds & another same as me for a 90th birthday last week 7 I of the 80's referred to me as "she is the biggest child of all" & that lady used to teach me!!! I took it as a compliment, I never want to grow up!!! Keep knitting & enjoying & congratulations on your 70th


----------



## missjg (Nov 18, 2012)

Congratulations Amy on your first pair of socks! Georgous sock! I am making a sweater for my one daughter out of a multi colored yarn from Red Heart called Aspen Print it is a medium worsted weight yarn 100% acrylic. (as this daughter tossed everything in washer \ dryer. Fortunately for me when purchasing it at Hobby Lobby they had a knitted sample hanging up so I had a excellect review of how this would work up. I hate the NOT KNOWING how something is going to workup. Maybe stores should have knitted/crocheted samples hanging of all their yarn! Least give you some idea what it would look like. I love love making socks BUT don't want to JUST make socks! Playing catchup today...so far behind in my KP news!


----------



## dotmo (Oct 24, 2011)

Stephania, I haven't seen any with pics on the bands either, which makes of yarn are these?


----------

